# Cyber monday at gwp!



## GetBig13 (Nov 24, 2012)

*CYBER MONDAY!!!!!!*


MONDAY THE 26TH 8am-3pm CENTRAL TIME!!!


*50% OFF ALL RESEARCH CHEMS!!!*


*STAY POSTED FOR CODE!!!!*


YOUR GO TO FOR TOP GRADE RESEARCH PRODUCTS!!!!


Peptides


WORLDWIDE SHIPPING!
SAME DAY SHIPPING! 
TOP QUALITY PRODUCTS! 
TOP QUALITY SERVICE!


Great White Peptides | Facebook


----------



## GetBig13 (Nov 25, 2012)

*STARTS TOMORROW! 8am CENTRAL TIME! *


----------



## GetBig13 (Nov 25, 2012)

*code: CYBER50
*
ALL CAPS!!!


----------



## GetBig13 (Nov 26, 2012)

*chems only!!!!*


----------

